# Run out of gas...updated as promised



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

How do gas cylinders know to run out when they are needed most? This was a 13 kg Calor cylinder that has been in daily use since 5th November, oven used more or less daily, plus grill and then fridge/heating on gas when not on hook up etc. 

I have another cylinder on board, but changing Calor cylinders over is not my forte, so once again, as was the case in August, I have had to summon assistance, just in time to get half a cow in the oven. 

I think I need a T piece thing so that the two cylinders can operate together in future. 

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

At least it wasnt raining and dark.

Enjoy your Xmas dinner.


Richard...


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

But then, when you run out......you REALLY run out 8O 

Have a good one !


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Just imagine you are living in Lancashire up to 1000 homes are still without gas!!!
Salad for Christmas dinner only in OZ.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes Russel you should get either an automatic or manual changeover thingy from Gaslow. Most accessory shops have them.

That way you you only need to open the gas cylinders. But of course when both are empty you will need to change the cylinders :wink: 

A decent spanner is a good idea, the thin metal ones usually supplied are not easy to use.

Hope you managed to cook your turkey ok.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

You can sometimes tell if there's not much left in a bottle at this time of year as you can see a condensation mark on the bottle .try Ebay Germany for a Truma change over kit. not a good Idea to have just a manual valve as you could have 12/13 bar pressure if you left them both open?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Come on Russell, thought you would have found the Gaslow change-over valves by now.
They are easy to fit and simple to operate, just turn one bottle off and the other one on. Or have the automatic valve as has been suggested, but I think you can have too much automation.
And while your are at it, fit the Gaslow easy connection pigtails then you won't even need a spanner to put the pipe onto your bottle.
Gerry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I can always tell when a bottle is nearing the end as it has a dfferent smell to it as it burns and little orange flames appear.
Mavis


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Morning all

Historically I have been a Gaslow user, but due to too many leaks, I am not convinced at present to buy the system again. It was convenient for filling though.

At present, in the locker I have 2 x 13kg Calor cylinders in the locker but only one is connected to the regulator. I think that if I add a T piece thing to the regulator , this will make the "changing" of a cylinder easier in the event of running out as both cylinders will effectively be connected to the regulator but I shall have only one cylinder open at any given time.

The last Calor cylinder has lasted seven weeks precisely which I think is pretty good for a fulltimers van.

I might look at a fixed underslung tank though too.

Anyway back to the topic of running out of gas, I do find that the removal and replacement of 13 kg cylinders is quite a task in itself. Getting the first one in the locker is ok, but man handling the second one is a bit more complex.

Russell


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Russell,

This is what you need:

http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pages/c_s2_2.htm

And use these on your bottles:

http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pages/c_s2_4.htm

Gerry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

In respect to the gas spanners, I have taped 3 of those free spanners together with gaffer tape, makes a great spanner now.   

cabby


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

*run out of gas*

switch to BP lightweight 10kg bottels no need for spanners, and you can see how much gas is in them.i carry two in the cabnet and one in the garage that
last me four months in spain. they will also soon be available on the con on exchange cheers maurice


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Or even better have a couple of Gaslow bottles and forget bottle swapping, just fill up at the garage. Or even better an underslunk bulk tank with inside fuel gague so you always know how much gas you have. And a spare locker for the BBQ!

http://www.motts.dsl.pipex.com/GASKIT.htm


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Russel,

Why should you get gas leaks unless the system was fitted incorrectly by persons incompetent.

You are far more likely I would have thought by continually changing bottles. Every time you change the seal/seat takes on a new form thus increasing the wear rate.

Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ah Russell ! The gas bottle that runs out at the worst possible time is an ally of the Thetford that flashes its little red FULL light at you in the middle of the night at a no-facilities aire. It's in communication with the diesel tank that shows empty seconds after you drive onto a long stretch of motorway and must have links to the satnav that loses the satellites just as you join the Paris peripherique with your maps in an underbed locker at the back.

I think there's a name for it.....Sod's Law....isn't that it ?

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Good one Grizzly, but you left out the one where the water runs out just as you are all soaped up in the shower!


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Been there, done that, got the T shirt, Pippin !!!
Vinny


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Gas*



pneumatician said:


> Russel,
> 
> Why should you get gas leaks unless the system was fitted incorrectly by persons incompetent.
> 
> ...


Trust me Steve, I know more about leaking Gaslow than anyone......a rubber hose that failed, a steel hose that failing (bloody frightening that one) another issue where gas was leaking from the brass nuts on the cylinder.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas usage*

Well it has done it again. Last changed on Christmas day and the cylinder - Calor 13kg just ran out as the lamb joint was going in!

Anyway, 13kg has lasted me for 12 weeks - again impressive for a fulltimer. This one has lasted longer as I now use a toaster for toast rather than the grill and also use a small electric kick board heater under the drivers seat when really cold, rather than the gas heating.

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow wee thats impressive. More impressive cooking a lamb joint in your oven! what time ya want me over?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Russell

I know a Brilliant way of making your gas last longer..!!!!!!!


Turn Veggy. ???????????????

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Gawd, that Greenie'd go anywhere for a free meal!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lamb*

Get yourself over girl - you'll have to be quick though.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Russell

we ran out of gas last week outside of Cranhams, but I only had one bottle on the van    as I though it would be easier when we swaped stuff over to our new van.

No ehu, either so no coffee for us in the morning.


But the nice people at Crahams gave us plenty of coffee and even give us a 2 new botles full of gas for our old empty one.


Richard...


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

And Helena? ya problem is? you is only jealous mrs! :lol: :lol: 

Greenie

PS I've got to stay at home this weekend am gutted!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calor*

Hi

As promised, a further update.....

The 13kg Calor has just run out and has therefore lasted almost five months. Oven on daily, fridge on gas once per week to "keep it ticking over", gas hob used as and when, but rarely as I have the electric hot plate too.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Good to know Russell

I have now changed over to 13KG bottles, Just done 16 nights on the same bottle without EHU and it still feel full'ish.


Richard...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

silversurfa said:


> not a good Idea to have just a manual valve as you could have 12/13 bar pressure if you left them both open?


Just noticed this and don't understand what Silversurfa was trying to say.

In case it worries anyone, if he was saying what I think - he is wrong I'm afraid.

Gas pressure is *not *cumulative depending upon how many bottles are connected to the system and open.

You could have 20 cylinders connected and open all at once, and the gas pressure would be exactly the same as if there was only one cylinder.

*Russell *- there is no danger in using a manual changeover valve. It's arguably better than an automatic one as you have to go and turn the knob when the first cylinder runs out - so (crucially) you are aware that it *has *run out.

Hope this helps  

Dave


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Russell,

Are you using Butane or Propane?

I am selling a butane changeover kit in the classified section.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Hi Bob

I am on propane.

Thanks though

Russell


----------



## Saxonman (Aug 23, 2007)

Cautionary note...I believe pukka Calor gas spanners are 'non-sparking'.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calor*

Just run out again, so just over three months this time.

Total for 12 1/2 months then is 4 x 13kg Calor cylinders, cost overall £88.00.

Had that been Gaslow, I would have had 52 kg worth of LPG, so about 103 litres, costing about £58.00.

My saving for one year would have been £30, against whatever the Gaslow set up price is.

Of course, as a former Gaslow user, and now a Calor user, the fact that with Gaslow you do not have to lift heavy 13kg cylinders, is worth a lot in itself.

I will continue to update this thread with my Calor use as time rolls on.

Russell


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The French 13kg. botts don't really need a spanner as the regulator can be turned by hand to release or tighten the connection to the bottle.
Takes 20 seconds to change bottles.

Ray.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Intresting Russell

You must be on EHU all the time?

We can use a 13kg calor in 18 nights in the summer and about 9 nights if it is cold when off EHU.

But that is with 4 in the van all using hot water and a fair bit of cooking

We have just fitted Gaslow, on our use it will pay for it self in less than 3 years and that is not taking into accout the used Gaslow will still be worth a good amount.


Richard...


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We went through 13kg in 2 weeks in France and no heating but not much hook up either so fridge on it most of time.

Considering that your van is Conkers brickworks is quite surprising your gas usage.

Good thread though.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Calor*



Rapide561 said:


> I will continue to update this thread with my Calor use as time rolls on.
> Russell


Yes, please do so as it will interest me greatly, I'm at the point of having to decide between Calor / Gaslow / Undeslung refillable tank so I need to know what consumption a 'typical' user might have.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Greenie my dear, what is/are _Conkers brickworks_ ??


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Pippin honey pie!

Conkers - the campsite where Russell usually resides.

Brickworks - very hot place where bricks are made.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calor*

Hi

13kg cylinder has just run out, been in situ since 28th November.

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Russell That is about 18 Weeks. wow


In the winter we can use a 13kg Calor propane in 5 to 6 days.

In France last August we used one in 12 nights.

More or less the same vas as yours except we have 3 or 4 on board using hot water etc and no EHU


Shows the difference between having EHU and not

That is one reason we now have Gaslow as our gas use can be quiet high


Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Within that period, there have been two nights without hook up, and both were bitterly cold so the heating was on all night. I also run the fridge on gas once per week to keep things ticking, same for the gas side of the boiler. The rest goes on roast beef and Yorkshire Pudd!

Russell


----------

